# What would you use for 1:32 rail ballast?



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings,

Winter is upon us and steaming days are on hold. Now to spend some time in the new shop and build things. I have started a display base for Doug's Aster M5. I made the foundation using mat board to create the raised line and mixed up some drywall mud to fill the sides. I will post pictures after the sides have been sanded.

I want to know what others have used to model rail ballast in 1:32. I'm seriously thinking of coloring old school clay cat litter, pre scooping days. Any thoughts, ideas or suggestions? I won't ask you how you know 

Thanks


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a rose colored crushed granite... sold as "Chicken Grit" at Theisen's (a Farm and Fleet type store). I found the Medium size was best looking. It looks exactly (scaled, that is) like the rose marble that Union Pacific uses on mainline through here. I needed a bit over 100 lbs of the stuff to ballast 150-ft of track on 6-in. wide boards (with some wider spots). 

The only problem I ran into is that the track is as light as a feather compared to the ballast and it "floated" right to the top. It was impossible to keep the tops of the ties and the top of the ballast at the same level. I would pour the Chicken Grit on it and use a paint brush to sweep it into the spaces between the ties and as soon as the train ran over it, the vibration tended to make the light track float to the top and then the ties were almost completely exposed above the ballast. The more I added the higher the track became.

My track was all outdoors on an elevated structure and I did not want the track rigidly attached to anything to allow for thermal expansion. I have fantasized of changing the ties to Lead weights (or turning the ties over and pouring lead into the hollow plastic ties) to try to get the track to "sink" in the ballast.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper, 

Thanks for your input. Sounds like an idea worth checking into. Keep in mind I am using this for a display base, it won't see weather or be disrupted by heavy rumbling freights.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

We have 4 cats so we use a lot of kitty litter. I was just recently thinking that the one brand looked like it would be a good looking ballast for Photographic purposes. I would try a few small bags and take a couple test shots with the digital camera on a mock up. I think the pictures give a great sense of scale on things like that where it is impractical to actually measure. 

I would think that typical limestone ballast rock is about 3-4 inches. That puts each "grain" of scale ballast somewhere in the 1/8" range. Good luck and let us know. Perhaps you could take a few test shots and let us help you judge. 

Tom


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Kitty litter will not work outdoors in the rain. It dissolves quite rapidly. I have used both "crusher fines" and chicken grit successfully.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Most guys use the medium chicken grit. they say it stays better then the fine..BUT I feel the fine looks better in scale and would work great for 1:32. Trouble is it does not stay as well, and you will be adding more often. BUT with each season you have to rebalast anyway...so the staying better is a push...birds will eat their share anyway, medium or fine.
Another problem with grit the price keeps going up I used to get it for $4 and change now it is way over $6. And here at the Omaha Terminal they order only once a year as they state that there is not such a demand for poltry as there used to be, as it is used more now for ice on streets then for poltry. So when what they ordered for the season is gone...its' gone. Till next year.
Around here if you want something different there is another item called pegion grit, same size as med or fine but what is neat is that it is white and gray with little black pellets that smell a little like licorice when first put down. Lasts for a spell. I used it for roads. But it is REAL costly!
What I really like is that the chicken grit has a pinkish-purple color to it...reminds me of miniture Dakota Chip.

Bubba


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

My personal favorite is decomposed granite! You put it over the track. Lift, level and tamp with and old expendible paint brush, the take a garden hose with an adjustable nozzle and gently water the track. The DG with actually sink in between the ties. After awhile it will very difficult to move the track!


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Pero on 18 Dec 2010 05:20 PM 
Kitty litter will not work outdoors in the rain. It dissolves quite rapidly. I have used both "crusher fines" and chicken grit successfully. 


But he says he is using it for an indoor display case. It will not be exposed to weather.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Then for sure go with the chicken grit as it will not dissappear. The fine would work perfectly.

The rest of the info is FYI.

Bubba


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Ken, a bulk aggregate supplier such as Martin Marietta will have something called crusher fines, quarter down, or maybe #10. It will run around $20 to $25 dollars a ton. Check with a local gravel supplier for the nearest bulk handling facility. 
Ron


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, thanks for your input, kitty litter might be my stand by. 

But after hearing the cost of stone, I'm pretty sure I could drive in with a five gallon bucket and get enough stock to create bases for all eight locos for $5 and still have 3+ gallons left. I'm gonna have to make some calls this week.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I buy crushed rock called "Bridge Topping" from a local supplier in 50# sacks for ~$20! It's less then 1/8th inch diameter.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Well since today was a snow day I spent some time on the phone calling around for my ballast. I found some off-cape at a quary in Hignham, about 66 miles away. They charge $120 per 1.5 yrd scoop and he thought a fair price for 5 gallons would would be a "few bucks". 

There is a local supplier who is currently looking to find some to have in stock, they should have word in a week or so. I gave them my number and I look forward to hearing back after the holidays. 

I guess if I get desperate to build in the mean time I can always grab some litter.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

My mistake. We used kitty litter on our Sundance Central Modular layout and it has held up quite well. These modules have been shipped across the country, up to Maine, and recently to St. Louis. It has made an excellent ballast, and took ablack wash quite nicely. See www.sundance central.org


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

My mistake. We used kitty litter on our Sundance Central Modular layout and it has held up quite well. These modules have been shipped across the country, up to Maine, and recently to St. Louis. It has made an excellent ballast, and took a black wash quite nicely. See www.sundance central.org


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, the Sundance looks incredible. I got lost in your web site and forgot I was watching football. In one of your pictures there is a small culvert and some reeds growing out of the water. This is exactly what I wanted to do. Would you happen to know how those were made? I will be making a batch of cat tail reeds this winter. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent - do you mind sharing the name of the ballast provider in Hingham? I've never really found the perfect material for my layout and would love to try "real" chicken grit - seems like it's available everywhere else in the country but MA. I'd be happy to give you my impressions after I purchase some. 

Of course, it did have to snow all over everything yestereday...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Plymouth Quarries 
410 Rte 53 
Hingham, MA 
781-335-3686


----------

